# Nice product, with a few gripes



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had a Jess-Em for 6 years and its a great tool. That said, mine was good from the get go and I never had need to deal with customer service.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I've had this for about 4 years along with their table and it has always worked like a charm. Sorry about your problems.


----------



## lashing (Sep 4, 2010)

I havent used any of the expensive lifts. While my Triton router is a little flakey, it has a working microadjustment and bit changes above the table. Mine is an older version with both 1/4" adn 1/2 collets 2.25 HP. Works great but with a little vibration I'd rather not have.

There are a few router motors I'd rather use but I cannot understand how these pricey lifts do more than the Triton already does on its own.

Am I missing something?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I had to wait 6 weeks for 2 missing screws for the router fence. I was also repeatedly told "it will go out tomorrow".


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I had a similar problem with the Woodpecker quicklift I installed. The leveling screws were just too damned tight!. I finally cleaned all the threads with a tap and everything worked great. I think they threaded the holes before anodizing and the anodizing made the screw threads too tight - just a guess.


----------



## dddavid (Jul 11, 2009)

I too have had my unfortunate dealings with Jessem this past year. Due to economics Jessem decided to take their production to china and well thats what you get when you play with fire. I had no issue spending the 600 for the router table but i do have a problem spending 600 dollars for a paper weight. It has been almost a year now and the promises still keep coming and nothing gets done. The thing that gets me is that they think people are stupid , one lie after another. They are now back to producing their products in Cananda and the quality im sure will improve,,,,,the bad feelings that they left behind with many customers this past year will take a lot longer to cure…....


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, oh wow! I've been researching the Jessem router lift to upgrade my router table. Now I don't know what I'll do. Thanks for your customer service advise. Now I have to think twice before I buy one. The big question is "do you feel lucky-punk?" I'll continue my research. Thanks for all the great input.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

I finally made my router table using the Jessem FX II. I like everything about it, especially the price. Here is a link to my blogs showing the construction of the router table (part 1) and the adjustable fence (part 2).

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30088

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30099


----------

